# Photos Of Speakers And Interiors



## Yad

This is my modification of the famous Troels Gravesen's EKTA GRANDE speakers. Made on Scan Speak revelator drivers. Our models looks alike to each other, but inside they are rather different.


----------



## johnnyfamous

*Re: Latest build pictures*

Yad, those are very nice!! The use of exotic wood veneers sure can make all the difference. What veneer have you used?

I have not found many pictures on diy builds using EXOTIC veneers, i would love to see what else people have out there????? Its good inspiration!

Ebay has been a great scource for some very unusual veneer.


----------



## Yad

*Re: Latest build pictures*

Thank you))) I used vacuum veneering tool. Material - is some african tree veneer [Bubinga pommele] + royal(piano) lacquer (approx 5 layers with polishing) 

These speakers are heavy) about 50 KG each.


----------



## StereoClarity

*Re: Latest build pictures*

Yad, would you mind doing a veneering tutorial for the rest of us dummies? :bigsmile:

I'd love to learn how to do veneer like you guys. I usually have to use birch to get such a nice finish. Even then, it's never quite like that!


----------



## Yad

*Re: Latest build pictures*

Hi,StereoClarity )) I would like to, but I'm afraid , that my poor english will not be interesting for most of you. )) 
Sure, it will be perfect to make such tutorial. So, let's try together !


----------



## Yad

*Re: Latest build pictures*

One of my book-shelve speakers Rebell-1. Kevlar cone 6" midwoofer & 1" soft dome tweeter. Closed Enclosure. 3-rd order crossover network with time-shift (time alignment) correction.


----------



## StereoClarity

Just beautiful Yad. Very nice work.


----------



## Mike P.

What are the model numbers of the Scan Speak drivers and the frequency response of the tower speakers? What did you use for the crossover?


----------



## Yad

Original Ekta Grande of Troels Gravesen is here. http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ektagrande.htm 

Original construction - is perfect stuff for DIY!!! There are all specifications at this link. 


My modifications:

1) i used 2 quasi-separated volumes for LF. 
2) Another volume for MF: i used aperiodic (like)IB enclosure (while original was CB) 
3) Position of all drivers are closer to the center line of speaker. The box is little wider. 
4) Little-bit changed filters


----------



## Yad

The idea of aperiodic MF enclosure is shown at this picture. Red line - shows this volume for midrange. 
The same idea Is used by Bowers & Wilkins Nautilus 801 088 and 802 speakers.


----------



## Yad

b&W's midrange enclosure


----------



## Chester

Yad: those are some great looking speakers, the veneers are really classy  Regarding the aperiodic enclosures, have you made one (you brought that up sort of 'out of the blue'...)? In my N7R speakers I was going for that general shape however in steel (at reasonable cost) the well pressure tanks were the best match I could find


----------



## Yad

Thank you, Matt. 
If i understand your question correctly, the decision to make aperiodic enclosure was not "out of the blue"


----------



## Yad

The idea was to create the box without inside's rectangular shape and without parallel walls inside. But i did have rectangular outside shape. So, the result - is to put curved surface into the rectangular box. It kills the most number of standing aves inside) The result is audible. In aperiodic enclosure gives less coloration. But sounds more fresh and detail, then the box extremely damped with the fiberglass.


----------



## Chester

Oh; yes, I meant you brought up the topic of aperiodic enclosures "out of the blue" (I couldn't see where someone asked you about them, I didn't realize you were putting them inside of a box). Do you have any internal pictures of your speakers? I would be interested to see how you made the aperiodic shape in the box.


----------



## Endesereth

wow those are very nice! how much money did it take to make them?


----------



## Yad

the idea was the same as at the post #10. Later i'll show here the "print screen" from my CAD


----------



## Yad

Endesereth said:


> wow those are very nice! how much money did it take to make them?


Without speakers and circuits the pair of those custom made boxes were approx. 1500-1600 euros.


----------



## Yad

well. There are lot's of methods how to do an aperiodic boxes. 
Here are some pictures. One of my friends made the second construction. He is still happy )) 

the first one - is the possible rear panel of speaker


----------



## Yad

as for me, i made the thing, like was the thing shown by european "DIY-guru" Edd Collier.
http://picasaweb.google.com/collier6/Concave?feat=directlink# 

In my case I used another shapes, but an idea was the same.


----------



## Yad

as an example for DIY, I also could recommend you all Edd Coiller's galery: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/collier6/ConcaeveSATelite# 

That's will be very interesting.


----------



## Yad

guys let me show you interiors too))) 

*You are welcome* with your pictures here toо!


----------



## Yad

I did not make EKTA's pictures in interiors yet, but i do have some of others.


----------



## Chester

wow; I just looked at that guy's picasa albums, very inspirational work. beautiful.


----------



## Yad

i was amazed too


----------



## Chester

so do you work for or own a speaker company? Your work looks very professional; and the photos look like they could be advertisements for a company webpage of some sort...


----------



## Yad

I have 2 main hobbies in my life. Sound-systems and photos. I'm improving myself in that for a years)))

That's why I'm trying to do everything i could - professionally. 
I don't want to do any commercials, but i don't have "usual" photos. :dontknow: 
The same is about my family pictures :laugh:

If anybody is interested with nature or cities in Russia,or other my pictures , I may welcome to my web albums. Just tell me and I'll write the link here, if administrators will not be against. (but in does not concern to this thread )


----------



## Yad

The interior. Style is a mix of classic and art-deco (as far as i could guess :blink


----------



## Ricci

I'd never heard of Ed Collier. His work is very impressive. Your builds are very nice as well. Are you from Russia?


----------



## Yad

Thank you, Josh. Yes I'm from Russia. I also had not know about Collier till my friend showed his web-album to me. I was really impressed with that too. I was amazed with his technologies. I' m not talking about CNC routing. I impressed with the idea lo make a box like a multilayer pie and his (Ed's) maximalism in speaker-box building.


----------



## UreiCollector

Beautiful work Yad!


----------



## Yad

Thank you )


----------



## Endesereth

Thats a ton of money for me, I felt bad when I bought XF-48 speakers from Klipsch, 2400$ (since I am only 16 I don't get that much...*sigh*)


----------



## Yad

did you ever try to make DIY ? It will be cheaper than a @[email protected] at least twice...


----------



## Endesereth

Well, I never tried to DIY it because I couldn't find the parts, especially Klipsches new horn design...right now though I am building my own subwoofer and I'm saving myself at least 500$


----------



## Yad

what kind of music do you prefer, Derrick ?


----------



## oldbar

What a nice set of speakers.


----------



## Yad

Guys, you are welcome here with your "favorite" pictures to!


----------



## Endesereth

I prefer any type of Prog;(neo space...) like Demians and Pink Floyd, I also like Rock and Symphonic Metal like Evanescence or Nightwish. Some Orchestral is good too!


----------



## Yad

One of speakers. I used few layers of MDF with routed channels (lines). It was made about 720 meters of routing per pair of speakers (shown in the album)


----------



## zero the hero

magnificent work


----------



## Yad

Thank you. It was whole day of work and 3 router bits were gone. They died every 200-250 meeters


----------



## Owen Bartley

Beautiful speakers, Yad. I love the wood. I also really like the idea behind your friend's aperiodic enclosure... it seems simple enough to incorporate into any design for an improvement in sound.


----------



## mgrabow

Yad said:


> This is my modification of the famous Troels Gravesen's EKTA GRANDE speakers. Made on Scan Speak revelator drivers. Our models looks alike to each other, but inside they are rather different.



Very nice


----------



## syncros

*Re: Latest build pictures*



Yad said:


> One of my book-shelve speakers Rebell-1. Kevlar cone 6" midwoofer & 1" soft dome tweeter. Closed Enclosure. 3-rd order crossover network with time-shift (time alignment) correction.


I just got on this forum but i have to say that i would like to have something like that at home. Do you perhaps have a schematics of the box and crossover or something. I would be very interested in doing something like that.


----------



## 1Michael

Yad is in Russia, you might want to stay in country for your speakers...


----------



## Yad

Hi everybody ). I think "sound and music" are an international "stuff" ))))))


----------



## Yad

Here are my new speakers:


----------



## dougc

Beautiful work Yad! What's in them and did you document your build with some awesome pics to share?


----------



## Yad

sorry, but i have not made an "inside pictures". J10K2 have boxes with the curved hi-damped walls and a lot's of bracings inside. drivers are: 10" SEAS, 2x5" custom made kevlar-cone midranges and the ribbon Fountek tweeter. Coils are self-made and Mundorf. Capacitors are mundorf too (mostly black). j10k2 are about 50 kG each. C7 speaker has "usual" rectangular external shape, but i made them "not parallell inside shape"and also hi damped and stiff. it is 26 kG


----------



## ojojunkie

Excellent Work and Quality! Yeah! it's fantastick to look at the construction of the box and the electronics inside...


----------



## Yad

new pictures are on the previous page. in the post #48 

I think in summer i'll take some picture with the curved side of the J10K2 and a 4x4 crossover car. I'll try to show speaker's durability. I am going to rise one wheel on the speaker's side.


----------



## Yad

I am back! Everybody is welcome!


----------



## PassingInterest

You are more than skilled. You have a _gift_, Yad. I am impressed. I look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Yad

Thatnk you )


----------



## dougc

Any new projects Yad? It's been a few years, surely there is something!


----------



## Yad

offtopic: Sure) I'm trying to insert photos in to my gallery here... i do have some troubles with it :scratch:


----------



## Wardsweb

Yad said:


> offtopic: Sure) I'm trying to insert photos in to my gallery here... i do have some troubles with it :scratch:


Send Sonnie a private message with your issue. He may be able to fix it at his level or walk you through it.


----------



## Yad

I've made some new models. Here they are )


----------



## ironglen

Beautiful speakers, but I am curious: the last photo displaying your diy speakers is from a showroom in a shopping district?


----------



## Yad

ironglen, Yes. I engeneered and made them by myself)))) I'm very appreciate to my friends for the interiors.


----------



## daddieo

Yad,

Exquisite craftsmanship! Did you vacuum veneer the front panel in one piece or did you seam it? What type of pump do you use; a continues run type or the cycling type? I'm also curious as to what types of glue's are available to you. I use Ultra-CAT. I'm always looking for new or better methods and materials that I might be able to use in my work. Do you apply any veneer backing material on the backside of your exposed veneered surfaces like table bottoms or do you just seal them?


----------

